# Rosettes of cold hard cash!!!!!!



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

When given the option at shows do you go for Rosettes or Prize Money??

I could have gotten £10 the other week at a show but I took the rosettes for the side classes as I give the rosettes to my Neighbours little kids who seem to love playing games etc with them!

They have enough now though so I think I'll go for the prize money in future!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

we always have the rossettes, i really cant imagine too many people prefuring to take the cash, at one of the shows last week any cats winning B.O.B. were given a boxed medal instead of a rossette which i thought was a great idea.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't mean the open and BOB Rosettes as you usally have them anyways unless people don't put them on your pen and you have to chase them up, grrrrrrrrrrr......I mean the side classes. A medal is ok, but we got a fiver for BOB once and I spent it on 20 pipe cleaners spiders for the cats, LOL


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I prefer rosettes and was a little miffed at a show recently when the option was given but they only had a few rosettes and these ran out at lunch time.

I'd much rather have for example the 3rd place rossie than the 50p which was offered?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I can only speak personally Fluffy and as i like to take pictures of my cats with any rossettes that they may win then that is why i would prefur rossettes, but i can understand that if you have been lucky enough over a period of time then you can have too many, so i really can see both sides, as for the chasing up of rossettes or cards etc i have to agree with you're GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.. lol.. and ive even been to a show quite recently where they ran out of rossettes lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

and a rossette def looks better than 50p next to you're cat in a picture lol.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

dont they just love those spiders too


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I prefer rosettes and was a little miffed at a show recently when the option was given but they only had a few rosettes and these ran out at lunch time.
> 
> I'd much rather have for example the 3rd place rossie than the 50p which was offered?


This happened twice to me recently at shows, i dont want £1.50 i want the rossete, it costs £3 if you enter an extra class so why would you want between 50p an £1.50.

At a show last week they ran out of 1st open rosettes, how soft is that


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes they had run out of 1st at a show I went to so had the money anyways LOL... 

I think it's nice to have the open ones but the others end up in a box or you'd have loads.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> This happened twice to me recently at shows, i dont want £1.50 i want the rossete, it costs £3 if you enter an extra class so why would you want between 50p an £1.50.
> 
> At a show last week they ran out of 1st open rosettes, how soft is that


That's rubbish, no excuse for that


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

to run out of rossettes for first place open is just down to bad management


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I was offered cash instead of rosettes at a show recently but as I haven't shown Blossom much yet I opted for the rosettes.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Yes they had run out of 1st at a show I went to so had the money anyways LOL...
> 
> I think it's nice to have the open ones but the others end up in a box or you'd have loads.


Perhaps it is the pony club child in me but I have loads and display them all? I love rosettes - they mean so much more to me as each has a little memory attached?

The money Mister F has won in Petplan stakes has all gone on toys for him though  but in Petplan you get a rossie, posh certificate AND money!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I display the open ones etc but don't really have anywhere to put the other side class ones   otherwise i might have them instead. But just seems a shame to just shut them away somewhere when I could get toys.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I love to display all of ours!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I display the open ones etc but don't really have anywhere to put the other side class ones   otherwise i might have them instead. But just seems a shame to just shut them away somewhere when I could get toys.


Mine cover the walls of the spare room lol - although now with another boy I may have to look at only displaying the posh ones?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

How do you attach them? I was thinking of putting mine in the spare room/cat room. At the moment they are in the cat's conservatory but will run out of room in there someday.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> How do you attach them? I was thinking of putting mine in the spare room/cat room. At the moment they are in the cat's conservatory but will run out of room in there someday.


Blue tack for the safety pin ones and for the bridle hook ones I run a length of string attached to some wall tacks and hook them on? you can hide the ends by blue tacking some fancy ones at the ends of the string? I hide the ends behind some framed photos of the cats


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Yes they had run out of 1st at a show I went to so had the money anyways LOL...
> 
> I think it's nice to have the open ones but the others end up in a box or you'd have loads.


i put them on pin boards, when that ones full i just buy another,lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

like Jen , we use pin boards too, Tesco's sell them very reasonably


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I get them from hobby craft, they do huge ones for £5.99. Mine are in the kitchen and utility room,


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

At our last show they ran out of 3rd place rossettes for the side classes so she said I could either have a 3rd open rossette of £1..............to me it was a no brainer, it was Darwins first show and I wanted all the rossettes I could get especially as it was it was his first.
I don't think I could ever take the cash over a rossette, I have a nice board up in the kitchen to display them on and I am hoping one day to have it filled!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

youll soon fill it up, before you no it there everywhere,lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok so the answer to my question is ~ People prefer Rosettes


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

definitely prize money, there are only so many rosettes I hvave room for in my house and the majority of them aren't worth keeping anyway! So few shows offer money these days though, it's a pity as they all used to.

QUOTE=fluffypurrs;310980]When given the option at shows do you go for Rosettes or Prize Money??

I could have gotten £10 the other week at a show but I took the rosettes for the side classes as I give the rosettes to my Neighbours little kids who seem to love playing games etc with them!

They have enough now though so I think I'll go for the prize money in future![/QUOTE]


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I decided to dig my side class rosettes out today from a box and display them in the conservatory. They look quite funky lol and bring a bit of colour to the place  May get a few more to fill it up then I'll go on to prize money if it's offered  or indeed if my cats get placed in their side classes.


----------

